# Black Fan Tail?



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

my favorite fish person who, (despite working at my lfs) has never steered me wrong, and never tries to sell me extra junk I don't need showed me two very nice looking black Betta boys today. He told me they were not easy to come by, and that they hardly ever get them in the store.
Of course, he had me interested. I practically stood on my fingers to stop myself. And I did stop myself, for the moment.
My question to you all is...
ARE they that rare?
Do I go get one? Do I dare?
It would necessitate another tank....

(oh, so tempted....)


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I would bite my right arm off for a fan tail and do something more drastic for a feather tail... does that answer your question????

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I would eat my ARM rofl!


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I hear you... 
going to get the fish as soon as the lfs opens....


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

*cool-dudeAlright. Little black fan tail now installed in his very own marineland tank. Swimming well, and exploring his new plant. My SO has christened him "Malcolm F" (power to the fish).
So that makes three betta, and countless freshwater....


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Great we await pictures!!! You lucky person you!!!! (chews on arm vigorously.....*n1)


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO ME WANTS ONE TO!!  LOL i'll give you both of my arms and a leg!!!


----------

